# Mac Fonts for Windows?



## MalachiConstant

I'm on Windows trying to work on a Photoshop file made by several people who are using Macs. So naturally, they chose Mac-specific fonts for all the text. Is there any way to get a packet of the Mac standard fonts for Windows so I'm compatible with anything they send me? I haven't been able to find anything through my searches.

Thanks!


----------



## johnhook

MalachiConstant,

I believe that Macs use Adobe PostScript fonts - which are ALSO available on Windows.

Check out these sites:

http://www.ampsoft.net/webdesign-l/WindowsMacFonts.html

http://www.adobe.com/type/

- John


----------



## MalachiConstant

I'm aware of the font types, I'm just looking to get the fonts themselves. While there's some overlap between Windows and Mac standard fonts (the fonts that come with Windows XP or Mac OS X), I'd like to get all the fonts that come pre-packaged with OS X and put them on Windows XP. But I can't find any packages of these standard OS X fonts.


----------



## johnhook

MalachiConstant,

Common Adobe applications between Mac and Windows WILL install all same fonts bundled with the application in questions - i.e. Photoshop for Mac and Photoshop for Windows should install the SAME fonts.

The basic TTF fonts in Windows are "approximations" of the Adobe fonts but NOT identical. If you need the actual Adobe Postscript fonts in Windows, the basic set will install with Adobe apps for Windows (PhotoShop, Illustrator, etc). If you want the EXACT Adobe PS Fonts in Windows, you can purchase them at:

http://www.adobe.com/type/?sdid=CAUGC

- John


----------



## Inactive

i've used transtype to convert mac fonts to windows compatible.


----------



## MalachiConstant

johnhook said:


> Common Adobe applications between Mac and Windows WILL install all same fonts bundled with the application in questions - i.e. Photoshop for Mac and Photoshop for Windows should install the SAME fonts.


Right, but I'm looking for the fonts that come packaged with OS X, not the fonts that come packaged with Photoshop.

Will I need to use Transtype and pull the fonts directly off a Mac?


----------



## Inactive

it has been over 2 years ago since i used transtype, but a designer gave me a disc with all the graphics that was produced on it including the fonts - using a mac. i used transtype to convert those fonts so that i could install them on the pc.
if you can get the mac fonts emailed to you then transtype might be of use.


----------

